# anyone watching channel 5- unassisted birth



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone watching the channel 5 programme on unassisted home births (no midwives,pain relief etc) !!!
what are your thoughts
L x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

i know this happens a lot in the area I work as some of the parents have input from social services and don't like them to become involved when the babies are born so they do it themselves and keep quiet.


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not convinced -  at the end of teh day if anything happens - there's only you to blame.

after waiting this long i really wouldnt want to risk anything - besides - dh certainly does not think its a good idea!!!


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

must admit I wouldn't do - granted you would never forgive yourself but................................. what about all them lovely drugs!!! ha ha


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

outspan3 said:


> must admit I wouldn't do - granted you would never forgive yourself but................................. what about all them lovely drugs!!! ha ha


Well - indeed, ive yet to experience the joys!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooh, I forgot about it   . Wonder if I can find it on t'internet somewhere?


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I wouldn't be for me at all.  If something happened how would you ever forgive yourself.  I wanted the reassurance of the hospital staff, the equipment and I wanted the pain relief of the drugs!  Each to their own of course but I agreed with the concerns aired in the programme.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I watched it and thought they were a bit mad tbh.  Main thing for me though would be handing all that responsibility over to DH - poor thing would really feel the pressure I reckon x


----------

